# Roof racks



## bugruready4it (Jan 14, 2012)

anybody know of a roof rack made for the 2012 beetle? I want to put a old school looking rack on it but cant even find a new school rack for it!


----------



## Prturb'd (Feb 4, 2013)

bugruready4it said:


> anybody know of a roof rack made for the 2012 beetle? I want to put a old school looking rack on it but cant even find a new school rack for it!


If I recall correctly, you can't put ANY roof rack on the Beetle. There aren't any mounts since the roof is laser seam welded and nothing in the door frame since the windows are frameless. You're basically S.O.L. unless you wanna drill into the roof. I think there are a couple here who've done it.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

This guy built his own, and drilled holes in the roof.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5657070-My-old-school-look-tornado-red-turbo


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.rackoutfitters.com/2012-volkswagen-beetle-thule-traverse-roof-rack-system-coming-soon


----------



## iamdabroodwich (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll try putting a friend's MK6 golf on mine this weekend, and we'll see how that goes. If not, the parts guy at my local dealer said there might be one by the end of summer.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

you can purchase the rack mounting setup stuff from thule already. its been available for several months.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

here ya go! a roof rack


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is the rack that we have. We had it on our 2.5 but we havent installed it yet on the new turbo.


534743_10151330135697112_146557219_n by jwcardy, on Flickr


----------



## bugruready4it (Jan 14, 2012)

thats what im looking for! is it custom? drilled into roof?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

bugruready4it said:


> thats what im looking for! is it custom? drilled into roof?


yes custom, no not drilled into the roof


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

jwcardy said:


> yes custom, no not drilled into the roof


Is it only secured by 2 arms (one on each side of the car)?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

jwcardy said:


> yes custom, no not drilled into the roof


If you don't mind sharing source, Where did you get roof rack?


----------

